# Hey ECS guys



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

To the engineers @ ECS,
Are you coming out with a rear rotor upgrade for MK3 cars - like up to 11' in the rear, using the MKiv calipers? I think you should look into it as there is definitely some interest in this.
thanks.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

i don't think you can use front calipers in the rear because of the e-brake mechanism
post pictures of your awesome brake kit yo!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_i don't think you can use front calipers in the rear because of the e-brake mechanism
post pictures of your awesome brake kit yo!

It's just a Wilwood kit, no need to picture whore it out.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
It's just a Wilwood kit, no need to picture whore it out.

Wilwoods under SSRs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That kinda makes me hot
post a pic


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_Wilwoods under SSRs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That kinda makes me hot
post a pic

Here's a couple pics for you lol.
































Pics work now.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 12:18 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

yo guy! car looks sweet...how about some more pix??!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hows the stopping power now?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (passataholic)*

Hey Vash, I'll send you some pics through email when I get home. Stopping power is nice - pedal is very firm, haven't really tested the brakes hard yet since they pads aren't bedded in properly - by weekend will have enough mileage on them to start testing them.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

oh yea baby, thats it


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*

Bastard !!!!!


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

is the pic working?? pumpkin couldn't view it


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*

nice wheel humping ghey bo


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*

Pic works - and your brother posted too Emile !!!


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

who's that fat a$$ behind the car?


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (TurboBucho)*

He looks like a bleached pumpkin.....
oh its pumpkin... duh


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (TurboBucho)*

Easy now.
I still can't see the damn pic...


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (pumpkin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumpkin02* »_Easy now.
I still can't see the damn pic...









well it looks like a picture of me humping Mendras car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_
well it looks like a picture of me humping Mendras car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't think thats the pic he's referring too


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (TurboBucho)*

yea he is. He can see all of Mendras pics but mine he can't


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (pumpkin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumpkin02* »_Easy now.
I still can't see the damn pic...









Please plug in your diverter, clear the CEL/codes and you will be able to see the pic 20lb.


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (WolfGTI)*

Only if you change your sig to *"GONE LEAFS GONE"*


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (pumpkin02)*

When Tampa sends the Flyers home, I hope you sing the same song.


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*









Get a woman


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (roi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roi* »_Get a woman









Rachael? MegHan?? anyone???









I'm so lonely


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*

Are those 16" SSR comps?


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_
Rachael? MegHan?? anyone???









I'm so lonely


I'm here baby...








And to the dude with the serious question, yes, they are 16" SSR Comps.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Yes they are SSR comps in the 16" size. - damn that boosted pumpkin must be spiking at 20lb again he's fast.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 10:52 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Hey ECS guys (pumpkin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumpkin02* »_

I'm here baby...









thanks pumpkin, youz the bestest


----------

